# DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc



## fishinglikeaBoss (21. März 2013)

welche der oben genannten rollen ist die bessere ?
ist die infinity immernoch das non plus ultra oder hat die baitrunner sie in den schatten gestellt? 

spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine der beiden zu hohlen nur welche ist besser? 


Mfg Felix


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Habe auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir die Shimano zu holen#6


----------



## Eastcarp (21. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Shimano. allerdings gefalln mir andere shimano rollen besser


----------



## punkarpfen (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Wie definierst du besser? Zwischen den Rollen liegen schon ein paar Jährchen Entwicklungszeit. Robuster ist wohl die Infinity, leichtläufiger die Shimano.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

schnurverlegung , langlebigkeit und innenleben


----------



## cyberpeter (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Hallo,

was ich bisher gesehen habe, haben die neuen Baitrunner wirklich eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung die aufgrund der relaitiv paralellen Schnuranordnung und des langsamen Spulenhubs den ein oder anderen Meter mehr an Wurfweite gegenüber den alten Rollen wie der Infinity oder der alten Big Baitrunner bringt.

Was die Stabilität angeht kann man bei der Ci4 wirklich nur Vermutungen anstellen, denn die Rolle ist einfach noch nicht lange genug auf dem Markt. Aufgrund der "Leichtbauweise" und der filigranen Schnurverlegung glaube ich aber nicht, dass sie auch nur in die Nähe der Stabilität und Langlebigkeit der Infinity und erst recht nicht in die der alten Big Baitrunner hinkommt. 

Wenn Du die Rolle wirklich sehr oft und sehr hart rannimmst und nicht alle 2-3 Jahre die Rollen wechselst würde ich ehrlich gesagt eher eine Infinity oder alte Big Baitrunner nehmen oder Alternativ wenn es auch ohne Freilauf sein kann die alten Tournament T5000/6000 Rollen.  Die einzige Rolle, die neueren Datums ist und einigermaßen an die Stabilität der alten Rollen hinkommen ist die Shimano Bullys Eye die ich auch selber fische. Für die Daiwa ISO soll das angeblich auch gelten aber die Rolle kenne ich zu wenig um mir ein Urteil darüber zu erlauben. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

|good:

also die baitrunner ist technisch besser  hält aber nicht so lange


----------



## m1ndgam3 (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

wie willst du sagen das sie nicht so lange hält? die gibts ja noch nicht mal lange aufm markt


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

denke mal wegen dem ci4 ist halt viel plastik sieht man ja anhand des gewichtes und plastik hält ehr nicht so lange wie leichtmetalle


----------



## m1ndgam3 (22. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Bei Ci4 handelt es sich um einen Material-Mix aus Kohlefaser und Polyamid. 
Hat also mit "Plastik" ansich recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Hallo,

der Einsatz von Ci4 ist auch nicht problematisch solange er an den richtigen Stellen der Rolle gemacht wird denn auch die "gute alten Rollen" waren auch nicht "platikfrei".

Das Problem was ich sehe ist, dass die ganze Rollenmechanik aufgrund der immer feiner werdenden Schnurverlegung immer "filigraner" und damit anfälliger wird zum einen hinsichtlich der Abnutzung zum anderen wenn sich das Gehäuse aufgrund der Belastung doch mal minimal "verwindet". Wenn man sich die Gehäuse und die Einsparungen um noch einmal Gewicht einzusparen anschaut kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass diese jetzt "verwindungssteifer" als die alten Modelle sind.

Generell stelle ich mir schon länger die Frage wozu ich diese "hüperdüper" Schnurverlegung bei gleichzeitigem Fliegengewicht überhaupt brauche. Wenn ich viel und sehr weit werfen muß ist es sicher von Vorteil. Aber ganz ehrlich die meisten Karpfenfischer angeln unter 100 Meter und wenn sie doch überwiegend drüber fischen kommt meist ein Boot bzw. Futterboot zum Einsatz. Vorallem wenn man auf Weiten jenseits der 100 Meter ablegt sind meiner Meinung andere Rolleneigenschaften gefragt als superleicht und Superschnurverlegung.

Leider ist es aber so, dass es genau diese Eigenschaften sind, die uns in div. Filmchen - DF ist nur einer davon - vorgebetet werden und wir dann reihenweise genau diese Rollen kaufen wenn sie auf den Markt kommenn ob wir sie nun wirklich brauchen oder nicht...


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Einsatz von Ci4 ist auch nicht problematisch solange er an den richtigen Stellen der Rolle gemacht wird denn auch die "gute alten Rollen" waren auch nicht "platikfrei".
> 
> ...



#6

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

dito!


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

ich blicke jetzt immer noch nicht durch welche ist tür meine Verwendungszwecke besser
fische bis max 120m und da ich in der ausbildung bin will ich in den n nächsten 5 jahren nix neues kaufen hält die baitrunner das duch oder doch dan zur infinity greifen?


----------



## cyberpeter (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Hallo,

wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm die Infinity. Die hat bewiesen, das sie über einen langen Zeitraum stabil funktioniert. 

Sicher werden die Shimanos Ci4 Dir jetzt auch nicht nach ein paar Monaten härteren Einsatz über den Jordan gehen, das kann sich Shimano vom Image her nicht leisten und die Garantieabwicklung würde, wenn selbst bei normalen Einsatz viele Rollen innerhalb von 2 Jahren kaputt gehen, zuviel Geld kosten. Aber Lebensdauerwerte von 5-10 Jahren oder noch mehr trotz härtesten Einsatz und minimaler Wartung so wie dies bei der alten Big Baitrunner oder teilweise bei der Infinity gang und gebe war kann man sich sehr warscheinlich bei diesen neueren Modellen in die Haare schmieren, wie das bei vielen Sachen auch abseits des Angelns auch schon länger der Fall ist. Die Hersteller haben doch gar kein Interesse dran, solche Artikel bzw. hier eben Rollen herzustellen die 5-10 Jahre oder gar noch länger halten. Vielleicht, wenn wir alle unser Kaufverhalten mal überdenken, kommt wieder eine Zeit, wo Stabilität ein Verkaufsargument ist. Im Momement ist dies nicht so.

Ob die Ci4 bei Dir jetzt 3,5 oder gar 7 Jahre hält - keine Ahnung. Zum einen gibt es wie gesagt zu der Rolle noch keine Erfahrungswerte zum anderen weis ich ja nicht, wie oft Du angeln gehst und ob Du in einem Pool ohne Hindernisse oder in einer Krauthölle und entsprechenden Belastungen für die Rolle fischt und wie pfleglich Du mit deinen Rollen umgehst.

Wenn es Dir wirklich darum geht, möglichst lange und ohne Probleme mit einer Rolle zu fischen würde ich mich an deiner Stelle ohnehin vom Freilauf verabschieden, denn was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen und leichter sind die freilauflosen Rollen auch noch ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (23. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

......i.d.R. verabschiedet sich die Freilauffunktion zuerst, lange bevor ein Getriebe Tschüss sagt. Nicht umsonst spricht man von derartigen Dingen z.B. bei Uhren im Fachjargon von sogenannten "Komplikationen". 

Was ich aber auch ganz ehrlich gestehen muss, bei keiner meiner Infinity's oder meiner noch älteren US-BR's hatte ich bisher Probleme mit dem Freilauf oder irgendwelchen anderen Teilen.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (24. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

wieso greifst du denn nicht einfach zur big baitrunner xt-a lc? dann haste nix mit den neuen werkstoffen zu tun


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Ich würde dank Schnellklappkurbel und bewiesener Robustheit die Infinity nehmen.


----------



## cyberpeter (25. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*



rainerle schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch ganz ehrlich gestehen muss, bei keiner meiner Infinity's oder meiner noch älteren US-BR's hatte ich bisher Probleme mit dem Freilauf oder irgendwelchen anderen Teilen.



Ich hatte einmal Probleme mit dem Freilauf einer US-B, allerdings ist das jetzt schon Jahre her. Für mich der Grund, dem Freilauf überwiegend den Rücken zu kehren war, als bei meinen damaligen Tica Abyss bei einem Ansitz bei beiden der Freilauf den Geist aufgab. Aber die Abyss ist auch nicht unbedingt mit den Inifinitys vergleichbar, da hast Du recht.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (25. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

kann mir noch schnell jemand erklären was der unterschied zwischen infinity xbr und xbra ist?


----------



## Carras (27. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

Hi,

Gibt es da nen Unterschied?

Würde sagen, dass es sich hierbei lediglich um eine Schludrigkeit der Händler handelt.

Der Eine schreibt das "a" mit dazu, der andere nicht.


Auf der Daiwa Seite heisst die Rolle: Infinity X BR  (ohne "a")
Dort sind z.B. 5 Kugellager angegeben.

ggf, ist die XBRA ne ältere Version, denn ich hab auch Shops gesehen, die die Rolle mit nur 4 Kugellagern angeben.

Wobei die meisten in der Shopbezeichnung XBR-A stehen haben und dort auch 5 Kugellager angeben.

Genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht.

Müsste ich mal auf meinen Rollenspulen nachschauen was da drauf steht. XBR oder XBRA ?


Gruß


----------



## rainerle (27. März 2013)

*AW: DAIWA Infinity xbra VS SHIMANO Big Baitrunner ci4 xtr lc*

spar dir das schauen - da steht XBR auf der Spule und 5 Ball Bearings auf der Kurbelabdeckung und die Rolle gibt es auch nur mit 5 (Kugel-)Lagern.


----------

